# I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THIS FUNNY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This one is just so cute, makes me want to get another kitten as Josie Wales is a Cat now and doesn't want to play as much.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen that before Lucile. It's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so cute and so true!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

seriously... we have 3 cats... because I just LOVE kittens! ha ha ha


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:biggrin1: *Too cute!*


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

DH said that we needed to get back in touch with the Nashville shelter that we fostered kittens for before we got Rosie. They are so much fun and then someone comes and get them before they become CATS. 

Josie is sleeping on the roof now...don't know why. Anyway she can hear the clock chiming the hours. When it chimes 5 am it is time for us to let her in. And we might as well get up and let her back in. On the other hand, some nights she sleeps inside and when the clock chimes 5 am, you guessed it, We have to let her outside.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> DH said that we needed to get back in touch with the Nashville shelter that we fostered kittens for before we got Rosie. They are so much fun and then someone comes and get them before they become CATS.
> 
> Josie is sleeping on the roof now...don't know why. Anyway she can hear the clock chiming the hours. When it chimes 5 am it is time for us to let her in. And we might as well get up and let her back in. On the other hand, some nights she sleeps inside and when the clock chimes 5 am, you guessed it, We have to let her outside.


Lately Coal, our male cat has been crying at the front door at 5:30 am to come in. I think it is getting too cold for him. Yesterday my neighbor texted me asking if Coal was okay because she heard him crying at 5:30 when she was walking her dog. She said she sees him alot, but has never heard him crying. I thought that was so sweet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate to admit it but I really dont care for cats but I do like kittens.
I wanted to share a cute picture I fell in love with this dog named Boo I'm even a member of his fan club! He is so cute he doesn't look real. He is a pomeranian


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

True, everyone loves a kitten...and everyone loves a baby...then...they grow up!
cute Lucile I love it and am going to try and steal it...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi you are correct, he doesn't look real. Darling

Flynn I am glad I don't have to "splain the picture.


----------

